# Changing Grip - Re-Grip



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Re-Gripping your clubs. How is this done? I need some help on re-grip. Does anyone have any information on how to do this properly?


----------



## christian231 (Apr 12, 2006)

You'll need to pick up a couple items.

1. Grips
2. 1 inch wide double sided masking tape
3. Grip solvent, (I used to always use gasoline, but not recommended)
3. A vise, with a rubber shaft insert. (you can do it without these if needed)

Strip off the old grips. Just cut the old one's off with a utility knife. Try to get all of the old masking tape underneath off also. 

Once you have a clean shaft, take a length of the dual sided masking tape and put it on the shaft, lengthwise, or you can wrap it around until you cover the area that the grip will be. Leave the backing on the visible side until you get to the next step.

Take your new grip, and put a tee in the hole at the butt end. Squirt some grip solvent into the grip, not a ton, but enough that you can put your thumb over the open end and get the inside of the grip wet. Now pour out the excess from the grip over the double sided tape you just wrapped on the shaft. You'll need to do this over a bucket or tray. 

Now, squeeze the new grip over the shaft and the wet double sided tape until it's completely seated. Make sure you align it correctly if it has grip markings. Let it dry for a few hours at least and you're good to go. Hope I didn't forget any thing. Good luck. 

Christian


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

This weekend is just perfect to get those clubs Re-Grip. I thank you for the tips. Is it an all day job or does it go pretty fast?


----------



## christian231 (Apr 12, 2006)

No problem. It goes pretty quick after you get the first couple going. It shouldn't take you more than an hour or so to get all of your clubs done. By the way, if you have graphite shafts, be a little careful when getting the old double sided tape off.


----------

